

How Many People Will Own 3D Printers? - replicatorblog
http://blog.makezine.com/2013/04/05/how-many-people-will-own-3d-printers/

======
240p
I would love to have a 3d printer but they are really expensive. I only skim
read the article but another issue for me would be compatibility. Which types
of CAD software can be used for a certain printer? Or is it as easy/hard as
setting up a regular printer?

